# Staying at Four Seasons week of the 9th



## tnmule (Jun 27, 2008)

I will be fishing the Four Seasons pier in Orange Beach. I know it's not the longest pier but it is right out the back door. What can I expect to catch? Any advice on how to fish this short pier? Will there be any Reds running yet? Thanks


----------

